
Show HN: Raspberry PI Zero Docker/Swarm on QuickStart - alexellisuk
https://twitter.com/docker/status/722286615939432448
======
alexellisuk
As re-tweeted by @Docker

"With the release of the 5 dollar PI Zero computer, there has never been a
better time to start building a Docker Swarm. Whether you want to try
distributed computing or just build something awesome with your PI Zeros."

Check it out - with a star count of 43 already.

